# .



## 19988 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I wander about this sometimes, but i'm pretty certain I don't, the only the i really worry about is smelling like B O. My friend's are pretty open about stuff and don't even put a cushion out to comments like "my god your breath smells today" or "i knew it was your feet that smelt bad, my god they're awful" lol. I don't think any one with ibs does actually smell any different so long as you keep normally clean. I've got 2 friends who are getting over OCD, it's a pretty normal teenage problem and i'm sure you'll grow out of it. I'm sure as eggs you don't smell bad, it's just what OCD does to you. My friends rubbed their hands raw from cleaning them so much but the only thing any one else noticed was the fact that their hands were really red and itchy. I hope things turn out ok soon







.


----------



## austinlink23 (Jun 26, 2007)

Also, what you can do is, you can go out and buy some adult diapers and wear them the day of a test. I take meds and wear the diapers on test days. The meds help calm my stomach and the diapers help me feel safer, and more protected, just in case.


----------

